# WIPER PROBLEMS



## yankees2805 (Aug 30, 2005)

I am having problems with my Wipers...I have blown 3 fuses already...where exactly is the basis of the problem and what can I do to fix it???


----------



## yankees2805 (Aug 30, 2005)

does anyone have any suggestions on what this could be and what may be causing it???...for the most part I take very good care of my car and I haven't had much problems with it...is this a common thing among 2002 GXE's??? if anyone could help me out or suggest something it would be cool


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its shorting somewhere.

btw, wipers have nothing to do wiht the specific engine. Moving this thread.


----------



## yankees2805 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well I got a local mechanic to look at it and after blowing 5 fuses he came up with his diagnosis...the Wiper Motor Transmission is the cause of the problem....now my question is...how much should it cost....before taxes of course....


----------

